# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > Spoilers >  Phil and Sharon

## Perdita

EastEnders' Sharon Rickman and Phil Mitchell are to get engaged, reports the Daily Star Sunday.

Viewers will see the storyline develop later this autumn, but the soap's bosses are keeping quiet about the circumstances surrounding the engagement.

Sharon, played by Letitia Dean, returned to the show in August and has since begun seeing Jack Branning. When she and Phil announce their engagement it comes as a shock to the rest of Albert Square, but a show insider suggested that all is not as it seems:

"Phil and Sharon are going to get engaged but it's part of a bigger storyline involving the couple," they explained.

"Sharon is still seeing Jack so the fake engagement to Phil is going to cause them a number of problems. It also brings Phil and Sharon even closer together.

"And with [Phil's] long-term girlfriend Shirley Carter out of the picture, who knows where it might lead?"

Sharon and Phil have a complicated history. In the '90s, Sharon was married to Phil's brother Grant, but the pair embarked on an affair behind his back.

"There's always been something between them and there always will be," the insider continued. "Jack is going to get paranoid about Phil and this is further fuelled by the chemistry they have. Jack isn't blind but he wants to believe all Sharon is doing is helping out an old friend.

"Whether these two will ever be able to be just friends remains to be seen. They have a lot of history and ever since Sharon returned to Albert Square it's been the question on everyone's lips."

Sharon also remains unaware of Phil's involvement in her former husband Dennis Rickman's murder in 2005. Viewers saw Phil set Dennis on to gangster Johnny Allen, which led to him being stabbed by henchman Danny Moon.

"The chemistry is still there between Phil and Sharon," said the source. "It's just whether they do anything about it.

"Sharon has no idea that Phil encouraged Dennis knowing he'd go after Johnny. If she did it really could have quite an impact on their developing relationship."

----------


## Siobhan

bore!!

----------


## alan45

Sounds interezzzzzzzzzing

NOT

Miss Piggy and the Beetroot Man

----------

Siobhan (24-09-2012), tammyy2j (04-10-2012)

----------


## tammyy2j

It is to get custody of Lexi

----------


## Perdita

Phil Mitchell's determination to bring baby Lexi back to Albert Square drives him to underhand measures on EastEnders next week.

The Walford hardman recently vowed to get the youngster "back where she belongs", but Lola Pearce (Danielle Harold) is in for a shock when she realises that his plans are far from what she had in mind.

When Phil (Steve McFadden) presents Lola with a consent form to sign which would put Lexi into his care, she is left reeling and refuses to co-operate - insisting that her daughter belongs at home with her.

However, an emotional Lola soon decides that she has no other option, so she eventually goes along with Phil's way of doing things and signs the form after all.


Â© BBC


Having secured Lola's consent, Phil's next concern is trying to convince social services that he is the right person to take care of Lexi.

When his solicitor Jimmie explains that he'd have a much better chance if he was in a stable relationship, Phil starts to regard Sharon Rickman (Letitia Dean) as the ideal person to impress the authorities.

Phil doesn't waste much time before putting the idea of a fake relationship to Sharon, but she refuses to lie to social services by pretending to be romantically involved with him.


Â© BBC



Â© BBC


Unbeknownst to Sharon, however, this idea remains on Phil's mind as he begins to exhaust all other options of how to boost his residency case.

In the end, Phil makes a shocking decision by secretly ordering Jimmie to put Sharon's name down on the form as his fiancÃ©e... Will his deception pay off?

EastEnders airs Mondays, Tuesdays, Thursdays and Fridays on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

EastEnders fans will see Phil Mitchell and Sharon Rickman share a shock kiss in an upcoming episode.

Steve McFadden and Letitia Dean, who play Phil and Sharon, filmed the former lovers' romantic moment while out on location on Friday evening (February 1).

The storyline twist takes place after Lola Pearce (Danielle Harold) finally reaches breaking point and does a runner with her baby daughter Lexi.

After an emotionally exhausting day dealing with the alarming situation, Phil and Sharon are drawn closer together again.

When Sharon tells Phil a few home truths, the pair finally give into temptation - but what does this mean for Sharon's relationship with Jack Branning?


Â© BBC



Â© BBC



Â© BBC

EastEnders airs these scenes next month on BBC One.

----------


## alan45

That should please fans of Miss Piggy and *Beetroot Man*

----------


## parkerman

> EastEnders' Sharon Rickman and Phil Mitchell are to get engaged, reports the Daily Star Sunday.
> 
> Viewers will see the storyline develop later this autumn,


Well done, Daily Star. Another exclusive...er...

----------


## parkerman

> EastEnders' Sharon Rickman and Phil Mitchell are to get engaged, reports the Daily Star Sunday.
> 
> Viewers will see the storyline develop later this autumn,


Well done, Daily Star. Another exclusive...er...

----------


## alan45

> Well done, Daily Star. Another exclusive...er...


Autumn has come and gone, Winter has almost gone and we head toward Spring and till we have no Philshaz

----------


## lizann

> That should please fans of Miss Piggy and *Beetroot Man*


is there any?

----------


## lizann

> That should please fans of Miss Piggy and *Beetroot Man*


is there any?

----------


## Perdita

Sharon Rickman might not end up walking down the aisle in EastEnders, according to reports.

Sharon - played by Letitia Dean - apparently calls off her wedding to Jack Branning (Scott Maslen) when she finds out that he has been contacting ex-wife Ronnie in prison.

"Sharon hoped her wedding day would be one of the happiest days of her life," a source told The Mirror. 

"But the love triangle with her, Jack and Phil Mitchell causes rows in the lead up to the wedding, and after Jack and Phil clash she discovers Jack has been in contact with his ex Ronnie..."

"That is the final straw and the wedding is called off, which may give Phil hope of a reconciliation."

Although Sharon is engaged to Jack, she agreed to a fake relationship with old flame Phil Mitchell (Steve McFadden) in order to try and help him get custody of his granddaughter Lexi.


Â© BBC
Jack, Sharon and Phil (Scott Maslen, Letitia Dean and Steve McFadden)


Phil proposed to Sharon on New Year's Day following the end of their fake relationship, but she ultimately turned him down in favour of Jack.

However, Phil and Sharon will be seen sharing a kiss later this week, as he continues his efforts to win her back.

----------


## tammyy2j

This is a triangle no one cares about the outcome tbh so no wonder Scott is leaving

----------

Brucie (07-03-2013), JustJodi (27-04-2013), lizann (05-03-2013), parkerman (05-03-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Phil and Sharon are to rekindle their romance in an upcoming storyline. 

The Sun reports that the couple are to set up a home together in Albert Square with Sharon's young son Dennis.

An insider said: "Phil and Sharon are two of EastEnders' biggest characters and they've always had feelings for each other. But their getting together again will still come as a shock.

"It promises to be a massive storyline for the rest of the year."

Sharon (Letitia Dean) and Phil (Steve McFadden) first got together 20 years ago whilst she was married to his brother Grant (Ross Kemp). 

Sharon returned to Walford last year and began dating Jack Branning (Scott Maslen).

However, she and Phil have grown closer over recent months - even pretending to be a couple so Phil could win custody of his granddaughter Lexi Pearce.

----------


## Siobhan

Why is it that whenever Sharon is back in the square there is always a photo of her between two men and one of them is always Phil? Deja vu again

----------

JustJodi (27-04-2013), lizann (15-03-2013)

----------


## lizann

can they move  far far away from the square please

----------

JustJodi (27-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders star Letitia Dean has revealed that she isn't sure if Phil Mitchell is the right man for her character Sharon Rickman.

As reported earlier this week, Sharon will face fresh heartbreak as fiancÃ© Jack Branning jilts her at their wedding.

Sharon will then turn to Phil for support, following their kiss before her hen party.

However, speaking to TV Choice, Dean admitted that she isn't sure if her character actually loves Phil.

"I love working with Steve [McFadden], but I don't know if Phil and Sharon should be together. They have a lot of history, but I'm not sure she loves him.

"Her interest in Phil was piqued when she saw him getting involved with Tanya, and she doesn't want anyone else to have him. She's shared so much with him and the passion is definitely there."

Dean also said Sharon is aware that she would be better off with Jack, rather than Phil.

"She does realise that, and he's a great father to Denny and loves him very much. He's the most decent bloke she knows.

"Sharon loves Jack, but doesn't really know what she wants. She's torn."

EastEnders airs these scenes on Thursday, April 11 and Friday, April 12 on BBC One.

----------


## Perdita

Letitia Dean has revealed that filming the scenes in which Sharon collapses was 'really sad'.

As reported earlier this week, Sharon Rickman will collapse as her painkiller addiction spirals out of control.

Dean has revealed that filming the scenes in which Lola Pearce (Danielle Harold) finds Sharon unconscious was difficult.

Speaking to Inside Soap, Dean said: "To be that desperate is really sad, isn't it? All these things are going on in Sharon's head and she just doesn't want to feel anymore.

"Filming the scene where she collapses and Lola finds her was really difficult because it's so sad. Sharon thinks she is coping but she evidently isn't."

The actress continued: "She is on such a downward spiral. She can stop using the pills for periods of time, but then something happens and it all gets too much for her. 

"That is the trouble when people rely on things like prescription medication - they'll go to any lengths to get what they want."

Dean also discussed the future of Sharon's relationship with Phil, once he realises the extent of her addiction.

"The main worry Phil would have is that something like Sharon's addiction might affect his chances of having Lexi in his life.

"He's desperate to have a relationship with his granddaughter and that's his main priority. It'll be interesting to see how he reacts once he does find out."

----------

tammyy2j (25-04-2013)

----------


## tammyy2j

Was it ever explained what happened to Sharon, her injury to make her addicted to painkillers to start with?

----------


## Brucie

> Was it ever explained what happened to Sharon, her injury to make her addicted to painkillers to start with?


Looking at her, I think it must have been when she managed to swallow a barrel!

----------

inkyskin (01-08-2014), JustJodi (27-04-2013), Siobhan (26-04-2013)

----------


## Perdita

Former EastEnders couple Sharon Rickman and Phil Mitchell will rekindle their romance next week, following the breakdown of their relationship earlier this year.

As the sale of The Vic finally goes through, Sharon is a huge support to Phil (Steve McFadden), telling him to move on from the past - and the pair even decide to move in together.

Here, Letitia Dean - who plays Sharon - chats about her character's romance with Phil and what the future holds next for the couple.

Why has Sharon got back together with Phil? 
"There's always been a very deep connection between Sharon and Phil, they know each other inside out. She likes to think there are no surprises with him but he's also got that edge to him that she's always liked as well. There's a familiarity there and he will help her to feel more settled in life. And they've got a great companionship and a whole lot of history."

So do you think she's always loved him in some way?
"Yes. There's always been a deep affection. I think she did love him greatly but when they first got together, when she was married to his brother Grant, that love was never allowed to blossom really. There's always been underlying feelings for him. This is the first time they can really be together properly and honestly and she wants him warts and all. She wants him to always be straight, honest and truthful with her, so let's see what happens with that!" (Laughs.)

How does Sharon feel about Shirley? 
"She's her nemesis really. Sharon is very astute and she knows that deep down for Phil, Shirley meant something to him. I doubt she knows too much about it, I don't think she wants to know too much about it, but I definitely think she's wary about it."

And she believes Phil is dedicated to her and is over Shirley?
"She believes so, yes. She thinks that Shirley is just quite bitter and jealous of her relationship with Phil and that Shirley needs to move on. Sharon has always been the love of Phil's life so Shirley needs to get over it. That's the undertone."

How does she feel about moving in with Phil? Do you think things might be happening too fast or do you think it just feels natural?
"I think with Sharon all things always happen too fast (Laughs). In the past she's always gone straight in there, dived straight in. But now her theory is better the devil you know. She think she knows him really well, knows everything about him. She's got a child and she wants that security for them. I think she always wants to get out of the B&B! (Laughs). 

"She feels safe with Phil, she feels protected and she always has with him, even when they were just friends she always knew he'd be there for her. When Sharon first came back to the Square, after dumping her fiancÃ© at the altar, he rescued her. So she feels safe with him, he's her safety net. She loves him."

Sharon tries to kiss Phil.
Â© BBC
Sharon and Phil

How do you think moving in with Phil will be for Denny? Do you think he'll be a father figure for Denny?
"I'm hoping so. Sharon's hoping so. Denny got quite attached to Jack and obviously that was over in a spit of a coffee in terms of a child's life and it made things difficult for her son and she realised that. I think she knows Phil so well and that he loves children. After all that stuff with Lexi, his granddaughter, she knows that he's a family man and she feels that that is probably a very wise thing for her son as well as herself."

Do you think them rekindling things had anything to do with the fact that they've been talking and thinking about The Vic a lot with it being for sale, and that's brought back memories and been nostalgic for them? 
"Absolutely, because their first kiss was at The Vic. They've got so much history with that pub and Sharon's been a support to Phil in terms of being behind him about letting it go, letting go of all the ghosts and all the memories. She tells him it's time to move on from it and I think he feels very supported by her."

Do you think it's going to last?
"I hope so. I really hope Sharon and Phil have a good old go at it. I'm sure there will be bumps along the way and everything but I do think there is a great familiarity with it. When you've known somebody so long it's a lot easier, isn't it. But he still has that element of danger she's always loved, although I don't think she really wants that danger in her life anymore. Whether she gets it again will be another story..."

Do you have any favourite memories of Sharon and Phil over the years?
"It's got to be Sharongate! When her husband Grant found the tape about Phil, his brother, and Sharon, I mean that was great stuff for us to do. It was real lust between them back in the day. I don't think she's ever lost that feeling for him and vice versa."

What's your New Year's resolution?
"To try and spend more time with my friends."

Read our spoilers for EastEnders' Christmas and New Year episodes

EastEnders airs every night next week on BBC One, including an hour-long episode on Christmas Day at 8.30pm.



Read more: http://www.digitalspy.co.uk/soaps/s2...#ixzz2o5CmV08Q

----------


## lizann

is she trying to fleece phil?

----------


## Perdita

EastEnders' Phil Mitchell will cheat on his fiancÃ©e Sharon Rickman when he embarks on an affair with ex-partner Shirley Carter.

Viewers will remember that Shirley (Linda Henry) previously confessed her love for Phil (Steve McFadden) shortly before he proposed to Sharon (Letitia Dean).

However, Phil will soon give into temptation with Shirley and embark on a full-on affair behind Sharon's back, the Daily Star reports.

Desperate to keep their fling under wraps, Phil and Shirley will pull out all the stops as they plot several secret trysts. 

The pair are also harbouring each other's closest secrets, as Phil is aware that Shirley is Mick Carter's real mum, while Shirley knows that Phil ordered the Albert attack on Sharon last month.

Unbeknown to Phil, Sharon has discovered that he was responsible for her attack and is plotting revenge on him in the lead-up to their wedding day.

EastEnders airs tonight (July 31) at 7.30pm on BBC Two.

----------

Glen1 (31-07-2014), lizann (01-08-2014), monalisa62003 (31-07-2014), tammyy2j (31-07-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

Phil was horrid to Shirley threatening her when she was going to expose him to Sharon so why would she go there again now? 

She must really love him

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2014), lizann (01-08-2014)

----------


## tammyy2j

.

----------


## monalisa62003

> Phil was horrid to Shirley threatening her when she was going to expose him to Sharon so why would she go there again now? 
> 
> She must really love him


 Think he's just been horrible to her to block her out. I'm hoping all the rowing turns into passion haha :Smile:

----------


## monalisa62003

> Phil was horrid to Shirley threatening her when she was going to expose him to Sharon so why would she go there again now? 
> 
> She must really love him


 Think he's just been horrible to her to block her out. I'm hoping all the rowing turns into passion haha :Smile:

----------


## Dazzle

> Phil was horrid to Shirley threatening her when she was going to expose him to Sharon so why would she go there again now?


She's got no self-esteem or she wouldn't go running back to a man who'd abused her like that, no matter how much she "loves" him.  To me, it's more like she's addicted to Phil and can't imagine being able to live without him.  I find it quite depressing that soaps often portray women as so weak around men.  :Sad: 

As for Sharon, I'm sure she'd be quite happy for Shirley to take over her bedroom duties, going by her face when she went up to bed with Phil in the last episode.  :Big Grin:

----------

lizann (01-08-2014), moonstorm (01-08-2014), tammyy2j (03-08-2014)

----------


## sarah c

anything with Phil getting amorous should not be screened before the watershed!!

----------

Dazzle (01-08-2014), inkyskin (01-08-2014), lizann (01-08-2014), tammyy2j (03-08-2014)

----------


## Perdita

Should not be screened at all !!!!

----------

lizann (01-08-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> She's got no self-esteem or she wouldn't go running back to a man who'd abused her like that, no matter how much she "loves" him.  To me, it's more like she's addicted to Phil and can't imagine being able to live without him.  I find it quite depressing that soaps often portray women as so weak around men. 
> 
> As for Sharon, I'm sure she'd be quite happy for Shirley to take over her bedroom duties, going by her face when she went up to bed with Phil in the last episode.


 To be fair the storyline hasn't started yet. I know phil was horrible before but shirley did tell Ronnie his secret, she betrayed his trust. I do want him to treat her better and apologise properly for everything hes done to her, 

Ive waited years for phil to be properly "Into" shirley - i know they were together before but i never got "that" feeling, i believed he loved her but didnt think he was in love with her. So im excited for this to see how he is with her, its not like any other affair as they've been together before and have a lot of history. Id say it was more interesting than sharongate for that reason

----------


## lizann

> Should not be screened at all !!!!


if you have been affected by of the scenes please call - i expect this warning

----------


## lizann

> Should not be screened at all !!!!


if you have been affected by of the scenes please call - i expect this warning

----------


## monalisa62003

> if you have been affected by of the scenes please call - i expect this warning


Did any of you have a problem with phil kissing Sharon? I noticed there was a lot of bedroom scenes with phil & sharon but i bet there wont be any with phil & shirley. Ill be shocked if they show any, we never got to see their bedroom in the house they lived in where ronnie & roxy are now, and we saw the one in phils house now like twice. Its pretty shallow of them for only to show bedroom scenes with phil & sharon and not with phil & shirley. Theres nothing wrong with shirley IMO

And im not talking like they have to show anything post- watershed, they had scenes in 2010 where they were just cuddling and even that got complaints.

----------


## lizann

> Did any of you have a problem with phil kissing Sharon? I noticed there was a lot of bedroom scenes with phil & sharon but i bet there wont be any with phil & shirley. Ill be shocked if they show any, we never got to see their bedroom in the house they lived in where ronnie & roxy are now, and we saw the one in phils house now like twice. Its pretty shallow of them for only to show bedroom scenes with phil & sharon and not with phil & shirley. Theres nothing wrong with shirley IMO
> 
> And im not talking like they have to show anything post- watershed, they had scenes in 2010 where they were just cuddling and even that got complaints.


i hate the phil and sharon kissing scenes they look awkward together and forced, phil does work well with shirley but she deserves better than him

----------


## lizann

> Did any of you have a problem with phil kissing Sharon? I noticed there was a lot of bedroom scenes with phil & sharon but i bet there wont be any with phil & shirley. Ill be shocked if they show any, we never got to see their bedroom in the house they lived in where ronnie & roxy are now, and we saw the one in phils house now like twice. Its pretty shallow of them for only to show bedroom scenes with phil & sharon and not with phil & shirley. Theres nothing wrong with shirley IMO
> 
> And im not talking like they have to show anything post- watershed, they had scenes in 2010 where they were just cuddling and even that got complaints.


i hate the phil and sharon kissing scenes they look awkward together and forced, phil does work well with shirley but she deserves better than him

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2014), tammyy2j (03-08-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

> i hate the phil and sharon kissing scenes they look awkward together and forced, phil does work well with shirley but she deserves better than him


I agree i dont like them either but its cos i dont like them as a couple. Its been easier to watch them this year than it was last year most times phil just kissed sharon on the cheek or a quick peck. Those didnt bother me

Im hoping he makes up for the way hes treated her,

----------


## monalisa62003

> i hate the phil and sharon kissing scenes they look awkward together and forced, phil does work well with shirley but she deserves better than him


I agree i dont like them either but its cos i dont like them as a couple. Its been easier to watch them this year than it was last year most timeshil jusg kissed sharon on the cheek or a quick peck. Those didnt bother me

Im hoping he makes up for the way hes treated her,

----------


## Dazzle

> To be fair the storyline hasn't started yet. I know phil was horrible before but shirley did tell Ronnie his secret, she betrayed his trust. I do want him to treat her better and apologise properly for everything hes done to her,


Nothing Shirley did could excuse Phil grabbing her by the throat and threatening to harm her (even kill her?) so viciously.  I know Shirley can give as good as she gets, but that crossed the line for me as she was really frightened of Phil in that moment.  IMO there's no way in real life that there could be a real and loving partnership of equals after that.

I do understand you're excited at the news though, so I'm happy for you, Mona!  :Smile: 




> Did any of you have a problem with phil kissing Sharon? I noticed there was a lot of bedroom scenes with phil & sharon but i bet there wont be any with phil & shirley. Ill be shocked if they show any, we never got to see their bedroom in the house they lived in where ronnie & roxy are now, and we saw the one in phils house now like twice. Its pretty shallow of them for only to show bedroom scenes with phil & sharon and not with phil & shirley. Theres nothing wrong with shirley IMO


To be fair, they were talking about Phil, not specifying his partner.  I personally look away during any kissing scenes, even if the people involved are young and beautiful  :Big Grin: .

I totally agree that there's nothing wrong with Shirley, and I find it repulsive to read nasty personal comments about her online (not on this site though).  Then again, Letitia Dean gets plenty of stick about her looks too.  No woman's immune, unfortunately.  :Sad: 




> i hate the phil and sharon kissing scenes they look awkward together and forced, phil does work well with shirley but she deserves better than him


Totally agree!

----------


## monalisa62003

> Nothing Shirley did could excuse Phil grabbing her by the throat and threatening to harm her (even kill her?) so viciously.  I know Shirley can give as good as she gets, but that crossed the line for me as she was really frightened of Phil in that moment.  IMO there's no way in real life that there could be a real and loving partnership of equals after that.
> 
> I do understand you're excited at the news though, so I'm happy for you, Mona! 
> 
> 
> 
> To be fair, they were talking about Phil, not specifying his partner.  I personally look away during any kissing scenes, even if the people involved are young and beautiful .
> 
> I totally agree that there's nothing wrong with Shirley, and I find it repulsive to read nasty personal comments about her online (not on this site though).  Then again, Letitia Dean gets plenty of stick about her looks too.  No woman's immune, unfortunately. 
> ...


He didnt grab her by the throat, it was her jacket, his hands were nowhere near her head. It was worse when he did it in heather reveal week but he had made up for that since.

I wasnt sure as it was about the shirley affair

The worst ones is people saying phil is an idiot for cheating on someone like sharon with shirley

----------


## Dazzle

> He didnt grab her by the throat, it was her jacket, his hands were nowhere near her head. It was worse when he did it in heather reveal week but he had made up for that since.


Oops...I'm obviously remembering the incident incorrectly, but I do remember clearly that I was left with the feeling that Shirley was seriously scared by him.  That's what I was trying to get across.

I wasn't watching during the Heather reveal so I can't compare the two scenes, but I stand by what I said in my earlier post about any future chance of a relationship of equals after such behaviour by Phil.

----------


## monalisa62003

> Oops...I'm obviously remembering the incident incorrectly, but I do remember clearly that I was left with the feeling that Shirley was seriously scared by him.  That's what I was trying to get across.
> 
> I wasn't watching during the Heather reveal so I can't compare the two scenes, but I stand by what I said in my earlier post about any future chance of a relationship of equals after such behaviour by Phil.


Its easy to see it like that if you didnt rewatch and she definitely was scared, she didnt answer his call the next day. 

 I didnt like it either, which is why im hoping he treats her better and apologises but i think its what will lead to the passion haha

It waa horrid, he had his hands on her face and pushed her up more aggressively but he was desperate to save ben.

----------


## monalisa62003

> Oops...I'm obviously remembering the incident incorrectly, but I do remember clearly that I was left with the feeling that Shirley was seriously scared by him.  That's what I was trying to get across.
> 
> I wasn't watching during the Heather reveal so I can't compare the two scenes, but I stand by what I said in my earlier post about any future chance of a relationship of equals after such behaviour by Phil.


Its easy to see it like that if you didnt rewatch and she definitely was scared, she didnt answer his call the next day. 

 I didnt like it either, which is why im hoping he treats her better and apologises but i think its what will lead to the passion haha

It was horrid, he had his hands on her face and pushed her up more aggressively but he was desperate to save ben.

----------

Dazzle (02-08-2014)

----------


## Dazzle

> ...im hoping he treats her better and apologises but i think its what will lead to the passion haha


I hope he gets down on his bended knees and begs for forgiveness lol  :Big Grin:

----------


## lizann

> Oops...I'm obviously remembering the incident incorrectly, but I do remember clearly that I was left with the feeling that Shirley was seriously scared by him.  That's what I was trying to get across.
> 
> I wasn't watching during the Heather reveal so I can't compare the two scenes, but I stand by what I said in my earlier post about any future chance of a relationship of equals after such behaviour by Phil.


yes shirley was scared by him he was very threatening to her

----------

Dazzle (03-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

> Oops...I'm obviously remembering the incident incorrectly, but I do remember clearly that I was left with the feeling that Shirley was seriously scared by him.  That's what I was trying to get across.
> 
> I wasn't watching during the Heather reveal so I can't compare the two scenes, but I stand by what I said in my earlier post about any future chance of a relationship of equals after such behaviour by Phil.


yes shirley was scared by him he was very threatening to her

----------


## monalisa62003

I know others arent fussed, but im just wondering do people think they will actually show them being passionate or will it just be implied they are sleeping together? I'll be gutted if we don't get to see anything, i'm not talking OTT but i loved them for how cute they were when they were together, thats what made them unique. I think more people would like them if phil was being more like how they were but more equal than he was, i remember when they first got together people liked them because of them being equal like that

----------


## monalisa62003

Well i've got my question answered - theyre tearing each others clothes off LOL  but the problem is phil might not be genuine, he sees sharon and marcus and theres other spoilers that he finds out some shocking information (this might be jay related maybe?) cos it says in the next episode he searches for the truth. i hope he doesnt seek shirley out for sex and it happens like the spoilers say it does - naturally and unexpected due to their strong chemistry.

the thing is, even if he doesnt love shirley he still cared about her. I dont believe he would use her in this way after ben killed her best friend and he covered up the murder. had he used her before then, you'd think that would put an end to it and he wouldnt use her again. the way it sounds like its as if hes just with her to wind sharon up, and thats even why the description is like that, thats the way he was with sharon in sharongate. if sharon got wind of the way he was with shirley shed be insanely jealous and then he might dump shirley cos sharon proves her love for him. theyre still having the affair on the 22nd and ben should be back that week, so it would seem silly for him to do that just before bens return.

but if we're meant to believe he loved her before, and their dynamic was so interesting, then dtc has ruined everything about them. even down to phil being himself with shirley is probably bollocks now. they can never be friends again

im surprised shirley thinks hes actually genuine. it doesn't make sense for her to believe him. especially if he still insists hes marrying sharon

----------


## lizann

i do think in his own way phil does love shirley and her him as they accept each other for who they are, both good and bad, shirley also redeemed herself partially as a parent by being a good mother figure to ben even if did turn into a killer of her best mate hev 

sharon will always have hatred for phil for dennis death so they wont be able to have a good relationship and her history with grant will also be a factor 

phil needs to wake up the fact he cant be a bully all his life and if he wants a relationshop get rid of his bullying ways 

i watch too much dr. phil  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

tammyy2j (28-08-2014)

----------


## lizann

i do think in his own way phil does love shirley and her him as they accept each other for who they are, both good and bad, shirley also redeemed herself partially as a parent by being a good mother figure to ben even if did turn into a killer of her best mate hev 

sharon will always have hatred for phil for dennis death so they wont be able to have a good relationship and her history with grant will also be a factor 

phil needs to wake up the fact he cant be a bully all his life and if he wants a relationshop get rid of his bullying ways 

i watch too much dr. phil  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## monalisa62003

I have always believed he liked her cos he could be himself with her, but if he only goes to her cos of sharon then everything that describes them now is ruined. I just couldn't take him seriously again.

----------


## Perdita

Phil Mitchell and Sharon Rickman's rocky relationship takes another bad turn in upcoming EastEnders episodes, as Sharon's true motives are exposed.

Sharon (Letitia Dean) is hell-bent on getting revenge for Phil's (Steve McFadden) role in a recent attack at The Albert.

Phil uncovers evidence showing what Sharon is up to and her intentions to fleece her future husband of his cash, reports the Daily Star.

The Albert Square hard man initially hits the roof but ultimately decides to play Sharon at her own game rather than approach her.

Recent spoilers indicate that Sharon begins to feel a change of heart about her revenge scheme, but it appears to be too late now that Phil is in the know.

EastEnders airs these scenes later in September.

----------

Glen1 (29-08-2014), tammyy2j (29-08-2014)

----------


## monalisa62003

Does phil know sharon knows it was him who sent the thugs?

----------


## alan45

...

----------

lizann (30-12-2014), maidmarian (29-12-2014), parkerman (29-12-2014)

----------


## maidmarian

> ...


You must have a sideline as a papparazzi ??

----------


## maidmarian

> ...


You must have a sideline as a papparazzi ??

----------

